# Cheers to Andrew & Amanda!



## lightholic (May 5, 2015)

I just had a very good experience with customer service. Eagletac T25C2 died after only 2 weeks, and I wanted to get it repaired/replaced. The gentleman on the phone first walked me trough a troubleshooting process, where i learned a couple tips i can use in the future. After coming to the conclusion that my light was indeed dead, he arranged for me to ship it in and receive a replacement. The estimated time between me shipping the old one and receiving the new one is about a week, which is waaaaaay faster than if i had shipped it back directly to Eagletac. So, needless to say, other than having a dead T25C2, I couldn’t really ask for more from them as far as customer service. I literally never buy a light from anyone else from now on. Tip of the hat to you good sirz!


----------



## scs (May 5, 2015)

Did you have to pay return shipping for the defective light? Thanks.


----------



## lightholic (May 5, 2015)

Nope, they sent me a prepaid shipping label through email.


----------



## scs (May 5, 2015)

lightholic said:


> Nope, they sent me a prepaid shipping label through email.



Cheers indeed! :thumbsup:


Not enough dealers do that.


----------



## Capolini (May 5, 2015)

Nice to know.  I have bought a few lights off of them. 

My favorite dealer which I will leave anonymous has even sent me prepaid shipping labels when I did NOT like the torch! That happened 3 times over the course of Two[2] years! :thumbsup:


----------



## snowlover91 (May 6, 2015)

They are definitely a great company.. I've dealt with them several times and they have excellent customer service and their price tool is quite unique as well.


----------



## LedTed (May 6, 2015)

lightholic,

First, I agree. I too have had great service from Andrew and Amanda.

Second - RE: "The gentleman on the phone first walked me trough a troubleshooting process, where i learned a couple tips i can use in the future."
Would you care to add what you learned to Cataract's, "BASIC FLASHLIGHT TROUBLESHOOTING GUIDE"?
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?338889-BASIC-FLASHLIGHT-TROUBLESHOOTING-GUIDE

Just a thought.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 6, 2015)

What is the name of Andrew and Amanda's business?

~ Chance


----------



## lightholic (May 6, 2015)

@ LeDTed, just checked your link and what we went over is pretty much what is stated at the beginning of the thread. I'll keep that in mind though.

@ Chauncey Gardiner, they are an online store (they may have a real store front though, not sure). It's andrew-amanda.com


----------



## Capolini (Jun 9, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> What is the name of Andrew and Amanda's business?
> 
> ~ Chance



That is the name!

LSS[Long Story Short], I had a light go bad after 6 weeks and they are sending me a refund. They could have sent it to China[after 30 days] instead.

Bravo Andrew!


----------



## hiuintahs (Dec 12, 2015)

Bump back up to first page. +1 Cheers to Andrew & Amanda. I love to watch their daily specials, sales, etc. They have great service and pay attention to the buyer.


----------



## magellan (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm glad to hear this about Andrew and Amanda. I've bought several lights from them on eBay. Have never had a problem, but it's good to know their service is good if I ever need it.


----------



## chadvone (Dec 16, 2015)

They are great to deal with, I have placed several orders since Oct. I ordered a light, forgot, ordered it again same day it showed up. Felt silly.


----------



## biker1 (May 13, 2016)

Cheers to Andrew & Amanda. 
Excellent customer service from the sale and After the sale, which to me is most important. 
I was having an issue with my Nitecore EC11 which I purchased at a fantastic price from Andrew & Amanda 5 weeks ago. 
I emailed Andrew before business hours expecting to hear from him during business hours or the next day. He emailed me within an hour, before business hours. 
He offered to do an RMA and send me a new light, but he asked if I could please try something first to hopefully resolve the issue. I followed his instructions and the EC11 was functioning as it should! (I have a post in the EC11 thread which may assist others having the same issue)
I also asked to purchase a replacement pocket clip as I bent it during removal, and that I would send him funds via PayPal. He offered to send one out for free, and to just pay the postage, which was minimal. 

So a Big Cheers and Thank you to Andrew & Amanda for Excellent customer service prior to, during and After the sale :twothumbs


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (May 13, 2016)

Hey Chance,
I see cap answered your question re: Andrew & Amanda, but they also have a store on the popular "bay of evil" called Flashlight_Scope_Outdoors. 
Of all my orders I only had one light that died and they were awesome in their customer service!


----------



## Vothelo (May 13, 2016)

Agreed, I've had great customer service experience from Andrew and they have become my first go to place for my stock light purchases.


----------



## Ladd (May 13, 2016)

Recommend A and A. Good service, very responsive.


----------



## vincent3685 (May 13, 2016)

I agree with the previous posts that Andrew and Amanda are a pleasure to deal with. I found them on CPF and Got a great price on a Nitecore MH27 by using their "make an offer tool". I've never had to use their customer service although it sounds like they are a very customer oriented. Does anyone know how long they've been in business? I only ask this because they are so good it's hard for me to understand how they can do this and remain viable in the long run. It is a basic rule in any retail business that dictates it can have; 1) the best prices 2) the best service and 3) the best quality. In order to stay in business and make a fair profit they can have at most only 2 of these criteria. I can see other companies such as GB,BG and Ali that started off with #1 and then sacrificed #2 and #3. They are clearly adjusting their business model between these criteria in response to customer complaints. I can only hope that Andrew and Amanda have found the "magic bullet" that has proven so elusive to other companies.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 13, 2016)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Hey Chance,
> I see cap answered your question re: Andrew & Amanda, but they also have a store on the popular "bay of evil" called Flashlight_Scope_Outdoors. K
> Of all my orders I only had one light that died and they were awesome in their customer service!



Thanks for the information, C.E.1

~ Chance


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 21, 2016)

Another positive experience with Andrew and Amanda. Excellent customer service and I would deal with them again.


----------



## vestureofblood (Apr 26, 2017)

I would just like to say that I too appreciate the customer service from Andrew and Amanda. They are very responsive to emails and put their best foot forward on the job.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jul 22, 2017)

Good selection, pricing, and customer service! Had an issue w/ a JetBeam headlamp many months after purchasing it. They exchanged it for me instead of referring me to JB.  Just glanced at my order history page from their website; 13 orders since 2015...


----------



## Lou Minescence (Apr 26, 2018)

Andrew - Amanda is an excellent business. The “ Deal of the day “ is great marketing. I wait for Fridays to see what’s coming. I also had an issue with an Armytek I purchased from them. Fearing the terrible Armytek run around service, I asked Andrew Amanda to handle the warranty claim. They did. I do not believe Andrew Amanda could do a better job.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (May 28, 2018)

Just to add my 2 cents...many years ago I bought an Olight S15(I went through a phase where I bought a number of lights that had the option of spare battery tubes). I had ordered a total of 3 body tubes for the S15 so I could run a single 14500, two alkaline cells or three NIMH cells and still stay in the voltage range. When using two bodies, the light flared and died. I emailed and explained the circumstances. Andrew wrote back explaining a number of customers had accidentally put two 14500’s in and fried the led. I explained my rationale for having three tubes, and shared a number of lights that I had with multi body tubes. He was very polite, just asking questions to verify that I had not unintentionally used too much power. I returned the light for a new one as easy as can be. I got the impression he had been burned in a couple of cases, yet he was polite, thorough and gladly handled the warranty. As a result I am still a customer Year’s later and highly recommend them.


----------



## chadvone (Dec 13, 2018)

I am still a happy customer.


----------

